# Zählt den nur noch der Preis ????



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2011)

Ich hab da einen Kunden den ich schon seit 1996 kenne. Hab da schon als Angestellter zig Anlagen inbetriebgenommen. Ich hab mir Nächte am Telefon gehangen um irgendwelche Probleme von irgendwelchen Maschinen (nicht mal meine) zu lösen. Ich bin da mit gerissener Achilliessehe hin (gefahren worden) um irgendwas zu besprechen. Im Januar und März war ich noch da um irgendwas zu überarbeiten. Mit diesem Kunden hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

Jetzt sollte ich einen Preis für einen Umbau von S5 auf S7 abgeben. Alles klar. Bauteile rausgesucht, Zeit kalukuliert, Sicherheit eingerechnet. Passt.

Dann Anfang der Woche der Anruf : "zu teuer " Bitte ? Wer solls denn machen ? Allein das einarbeiten in die Materie würde Stunden dauern. Dazu gibt es Telegramme und Funktionen die nicht wirklich dokumentiert sind (ausser in meinem Kopf  )

Na gut..... hab dann mal ein paar Euro runtergelassen und heute kam der Anruf. "wir haben den Auftrag anderweitig vergeben. Ihr Angebot war wirtschaftlich nicht tragbar"

Boar war ich sauer.... Ich wünsche ja niemanden was schlechtes aber die sollen doch mit ihrem neuen Lieferanten so vor die Wand fahren das es kracht. 

Da braucht mich erstmal keiner um Rat fragen...........


----------



## Tommi (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo Axel,

hat die Firma eine eigene Elektroabteilung, die SPS kann?

Wenn nein und der neue Lieferant kommt von weiter weg,
ruft der bald wieder an.

Jede Krise ist auch eine Chance!

Kopf hoch! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (20 Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht so lange im Geschäft, aber mir fällt es auch auf, dass seit ein paar Jahren nur noch das Geld wichtig ist. 
So sachen wie Service, Bedienbarkeit etc. sind nicht mehr wichtig.. nur billig muss es sein. Den Leuten ist es auch egal, wie viel Geld ihnen das in der Zukunft kostet.. Hauptsache JETZT ist es billig.

Wenn die Kunden versuchen ihren Lieferanten um die letzten paar Euros zu bringen ("Anlage hat jeden Monat eine Störung> die letze Rate bekommt ihr nicht") muss er sich halt nicht wundern, dass es plötzlich ein paar Tage dauert bis mal ein Techniker losfährt..

@Lipperlandstern: Zurücklehnen, warten bis der Mitbewerber aufgibt und dann gibst du mal ein "richtiges" Angebot ab


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> hat die Firma eine eigene Elektroabteilung, die SPS kann?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tommi ..... Ich bin der Lieferant der von weiter weg kommt und die haben eine Instandhaltung die mal ins Programm schaut aber nix selber macht.

Mein Kopf ist nicht unten  ich hab auch keine Krise. Manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen die anderen   ..... es geht ja auch nicht um meine Existens. Arbeit ist genug da. Aber es ärgert mich halt.


----------



## jabba (20 Mai 2011)

Das kenne ich seit Jahren.

Hab einen Kunden, wo ich mittlerweile denke das ich nur die Aufträge bekomme wo die genau wissen das die sich verkalkuliert haben und sich nachher mit mir um die Mehrkosten streiten.

Da geht es manchmal bei 20000€ um 100€ .

Die vorherige Anlage lief voll aus dem Ruder. Bei der jetzigen sollte "alles besser werden".... denkste alles genau wie vorher. Jetzt geht es wieder um den Preis... angeblich waren andere billiger aber die haben mich genommen ...
Jetzt wird die Schublade aufgemacht und der Preis verglichen, aber wie will man das im Nachhinein bewerten.

EDIT: zu Deinem Fall
Ich habe mehrfach die Ehrfahrung gemacht, das es Firmen gibt die das dann Unterschätzen weil sie die Anlagen nicht kennen. Die kriegen dann den Auftrag und karten dann nach und werden viel teurer.

Hatte vor Jahren einen Auftrag über 340k€ nicht bekommen weil ich 5k€ über der anderen Firma lag. Die Planungsabteilung wollte mich haben, weil die wussten das ich die Anlage genau nach ihren Vorgaben bauen würde. 
Zum Schluß ist der Auftrag für über 500k€ abgerechnet worden.

Wichtig ist nach meiner Meinung: man muß konsequent bleiben, wenn man einmal nachgibt hat man verloren.
Man kann mal über den Preis handeln, aber man muß in der Kalkulation vorher die Grenze dafür festgelegt haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrfach die Ehrfahrung gemacht, das es Firmen gibt die das dann Unterschätzen weil sie die Anlagen nicht kennen. Die kriegen dann den Auftrag und karten dann nach und werden viel teurer.
> 
> Hatte vor Jahren einen Auftrag über 340k€ nicht bekommen weil ich 5k€ über der anderen Firma lag. Die Planungsabteilung wollte mich haben, weil die wussten das ich die Anlage genau nach ihren Vorgaben bauen würde.
> Zum Schluß ist der Auftrag für über 500k€ abgerechnet worden.
> .


 
Wie kann das sein ? Wenn ich ein Angebot abgebe und mich vorher nicht um die Anlage "kümmere" bin ich doch selber schuld.  Wenn das so einfach geht geb ich nur noch 1€ Angebote ab


----------



## jabba (20 Mai 2011)

Da hängt es dann davon ab wie gut dein Angebot beschrieben ist.
Aber wie willst du etwas ausschliessen oder beschreiben was du noch nicht kennst?
Und genau da haken die Firmen nach und sagen , "das haben Sie und aber nicht mitgeteilt"

Bei "Dir" dagegen sagen sie "Sie haben Anlage doch gekannt"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Da hängt es dann davon ab wie gut dein Angebot beschrieben ist.
> Aber wie willst du etwas ausschliessen oder beschreiben was du noch nicht kennst?
> Und genau da haken die Firmen nach und sagen , "das haben Sie und aber nicht mitgeteilt"
> 
> Bei "Dir" dagegen sagen sie "Sie haben Anlage doch gekannt"


 
Vielleicht werd ich es irgendwann erfahren. Vielleicht meldet sich auch der Gewinner und fragt mich um Beratung..... hab da sowas gehört   Dann kann ich die Wand noch aussuchen vor die er fährt


----------



## jabba (20 Mai 2011)

So in der Art warte ich auch.
Nur habe ich meinem Hauptkunden die Zusammenarbeit abgekündigt.
Jetzt müßen die einen neuen nehmen, bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht, ist eine komplette Linie die umgebaut werden muß und nicht nur ein Maschine und das in sehr kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Proxy (20 Mai 2011)

Leider ist es so das das Geld von leuten kommen die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben ... Und da steht halt nur auf den blatt das jeder Auftragsnehmer nochmal um 5% runter zu handeln ist ect.

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht das viele solcher firmen schnell wieder zu alten mustern gegangen sind. 
So ein Beispiel war das ein Kunde mal die Instandhaltung geschlossen hat für sein werk, externe sind ja billiger da keine lohnkosten wenn nichts kapput ist. Naja das Ende vom Lied war das zwar die Kostenstelle weg war aber Anlagen halt 1 Tag gebraucht haben bis sie wieder gelaufen sind und das zu einen Stundensatz der auch nicht ohne war. Jetzt haben sie wieder einen Instandhaltung, der den Vorschlag geben hat hatte sogar Geld bekommen für eine Sinnvolle verbesserung. Was soll ich sagen es gibt Verrückte BWLer

Also Kopf hoch andere Firmen haben auch schöne Aufträge, besonders in der jetzigen zeit


----------



## eYe (20 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Vielleicht meldet sich auch der Gewinner und fragt mich um Beratung..... hab da sowas gehört



Leg dir auf jedenfall schon mal eine 0900er Nummer zu


----------



## Der Pfälzer (20 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...  "Ihr Angebot war wirtschaftlich nicht tragbar"



Tja Axel,
da reist du dir den A.. auf und dann kommt so ein Koofmich und tritt dir in denselben.

Kenn ich auch, leider.

Wirklich leiden tun dann die techn. Abteilungen, die müssen mit dem günstig gekauften Mist leben.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Question_mark (20 Mai 2011)

*Hier wird jeder gerecht bedient*

Hallo,



			
				Proxy schrieb:
			
		

> Und da steht halt nur auf den blatt das jeder Auftragsnehmer nochmal um 5% runter zu handeln ist ect.



Man kennt doch als Anbieter seine Pappenheimer im Einkauf. Der eine ist mit 4% zufrieden, der andere sieht sich nur mit mindestens 10% als Held ...

Dann kann man als Anbieter seine Verhandlungsspanne individuell anpassen.

Ist das nicht fair von mir 

Und wenn der Einkäufer das Zahlungsziel von 30 Tagen auf 45 Tagen heraufhandelt, dann bin ich auch so kleinlich und kalkuliere für die 15 Mehrtage bankübliche Zinsen ein.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 Mai 2011)

*Einfach unbezahlbar*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es ärgert mich halt.



Das ist mir voriges Jahr auch passiert. Umbau einer Anlage, die ich recht gut kenne und das Auftragsvolumen war ca. 50k.

Auftragsverhandlung mit Technik und Einkauf durchgeführt, trotzdem habe ich später erfahren, das der Auftrag an einen Minderbieter vergeben wurde. Der hat sich die Anlage angeschaut, permanent mit dem Kopf genickt und ein billigeres Angebot abgegeben. Soweit so gut (oder schlecht für mich)...

Auftragsvergabe war Juli 2010, die Endabnahme für Ende 12/2010 im Terminplan vorgesehen. Der Gewinner bei der Auftragsvergabe hat vorige Woche !!!! mit der IBS angefangen und schnell bemerkt, das er seine Programmierung doch noch etwas überarbeiten muss.

Ich denke mal, der darf für dieses Projekt einen Verlust ausbuchen, der die Auftragssumme übersteigt. Also damals habe ich mich auch über den Verlust des Auftrags geärgert, aber diese Schadenfreude, einfach unbezahlbar *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Man kennt doch als Anbieter seine Pappenheimer im Einkauf. Der eine ist mit 4% zufrieden, der andere sieht sich nur mit mindestens 10% als Held ...


 
Rabatt, das lass dir sagen wir vorher draufgeschlagen......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der darf für dieses Projekt einen Verlust ausbuchen, der die Auftragssumme übersteigt. Also damals habe ich mich auch über den Verlust des Auftrags geärgert, aber diese Schadenfreude, einfach unbezahlbar *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 

da hoffe ich ja auch ein bisschen drauf.  ....... Gemein, oder ? aber mit irgendwas muss man sich ja trösten


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Wirklich leiden tun dann die techn. Abteilungen, die müssen mit dem günstig gekauften Mist leben.


 
... oder nachbessern oder möglichst "unwesentlich" verändern...

Es gibt gute Lieferanten und es gibt schlechte Lieferanten.
Es gibt gute Kunden und es gibt schlechte Kunden.

Wie überall und immer wieder.

Jede Partei (Einkauf, Technik, QM) hat ihre Zwänge.

Spaß an der Arbeit macht, daß man auf jeder Seite immer wieder gute Leute trifft!!!  :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

noch eine Spruch zur Nacht...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=333264&postcount=1548

:wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## nade (21 Mai 2011)

Geiz ist Geil. Oder es gibt so viele, die BWL studieren, dass diejenigen, die meinen sie könnten es, mit einem spitzen Bleistift rechnen und die Kosten minimieren. Aber die Folgekosten komplett aus der Rechnung lassen.

Hab gerade auch eine Baustelle, wo Geiz wohl Geil war. Angebot hat über 60% der Arbeiten garnicht mit drin, und es kommen trotz bereits anfangs Fragen ob z.B. eine Brandmeldeanlage rein soll, nun genau diese Punkte vom Architekten (vorher Verneint) jetzt als "Kann man noch..." mit zu.

Antwort von mir, "klar geht das noch, aber warum jetzt erst? Hatte doch kurz nach Beginn bereits die Punkte angesprochen..?!"

Und das mit dem Rabatt vorab geben, das haben wohl viele nicht gelernt, dass dies im Angebot erst mit Eingerechnet sein muss. Knapp kalkuliert +3% Rabatt = - bei Kostendeckung.
Das sind die Kalkulationen von Firmen, die den Markt kaputt machen, und kurz drauf selber dabei Kaputt gehen.
Es soll aber auch potentielle Auftraggeber geben, die da sagen, sie sind zu billiig, bitte neu kalkulieren...


----------



## peter(R) (21 Mai 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon:
Angebot abgegeben für einen anerkannt schwierigen Kunden sogar relativ knapp kalkuliert da ich den Auftrag wollte.
"Zu teuer da hat jemand für 70% ihres Preises angeboten".
3 Monate später ein Anruf von der Firma ob ich mal vorbeikommen könnte. Da stand dann ein halb fertiger Schaltschrank auf dem Hof und der Hersteller war Pleite und zwar so Pleite, daß er einen halb fertigen Schrank geliefert hat um die nächste Rate zu bekommen. Sah fertig aus, Nur wenn man den Schaltplan gelesen hat war zu sehen, daß viel fehlt.
"Könnten Sie nicht vielleicht... , da fehlt doch gar nicht mehr viel ... Ist schon fast fertig ginge da nicht ein Sonderpreis .... ".

ICH HÄTTE KOTZEN KÖNNEN !!

peter(R)

P.S. Die Firma ist seitdem nicht mehr mein Kunde und ich bin froh darüber !


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2011)

Ich kenne das auch, als Selbständiger passiert einem so etwas schon mal. Ich habe 15 Jahre sehr viel für eine Firma gearbeitet, habe mich voll eingebracht, immer im Interesse aller Beteiligten gehandelt. In der Krise durfte ich erkennen, man hat im Geschäft keine Freunde, man hat Geschäftspartner. Und die agieren nach den Gesetzen des Marktes, denn wenn sie es nicht tun, gehen sie unter. Das mal ganz krass und überzogen ausgedrückt. An den Nuancen im Umgang, kann man vielleicht noch sehen, ob man eine gewisse Wertschätzung genießt, aber das ernährt einen schließlich nicht. 

Der Umgang, der dir da widerfährt, zeugt auf jeden Fall von schlechten Geschäftspraktiken, denn ein wenig mehr Sorgsamkeit im Umgang, mehr Information und Wille zu einer positiven Lösung zu kommen, darf man in deinem Fall durchaus erwarten.

Aber es ist auch oft so, dass nach Jahren der Zusammenarbeit, der Wert des Anderen unterschätzt bzw. ausgeblendet wird, Neues muss her, andere Wege versucht werden... Wenn du dann Glück hast, stellt man fest, der war gut und für seine Leistung preiswert, wenn du Pech hast, bist du bis dahin pleite.


----------



## peter(R) (21 Mai 2011)

Dem gings nicht schlecht. Das hatte bei dem System. Bester Preis und zum Dank dafür 3 Monate aufs Geld warten. Bei dem habe ich mal den Spruch abgelassen als er anrief ich solle kommen wegen einer Störung
" Mein Herz sagt ja, mein Bankkonto sagt nein".
Aber damals war ich mich halt noch am hochackern und musste nehmen was kam. Zum Glück haben sich die Zeiten gründlich geändert.

Es gibt immer welche die aus Prinzip auf diese Tour arbeiten.

peter(R)


----------



## fliegender holländer (21 Mai 2011)

*Die leidtragenden ist meistens der kleine Elektriker*

Ich kann das dumme Gerede langsam an auch nicht mehr hören.Die Führung sagt " zu teuer " , es wird irgend etwas billiges gesucht und hinterher ist keiner zufrieden. Und wenn es schief laüft muss die Elektroabteilung, deren Budget extrem gekürzt worden ist, für die Deppen die eine vernünftige Lösung für zu teuer halten den Kopf hinhalten.
Gut das es wieder einen Mangel an Fachkräfte gibt!!!!


----------



## bike (21 Mai 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich diese Diskussion seltsam.
Es wird auf die Kunden eingeprügelt, weil die versuchen Geld zu sparen.
Was machen wir? Ich denke jeder schaut wenn er oder sie einkaufen auf den Preis und nehmen das Produkt, das preiswerter ist.

Das beste Beispiel ist bei Elektronik, die wird im Fachgeschäft nachgefragt, nach Leistung und Besonderheiten, und im Internet gekauft.


Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## jabba (21 Mai 2011)

Das kann man doch gar nicht vergleichen.
Im Laden vergleicht man ja den Preis, ob eine Kamera bei dem einen oder anderen Billiger ist. 
Man will ja nicht eine Spiegelreflex kaufen und kommt vom aldi mit einer medion und freut sich über den Preis.

Hier geht es darum, da man auf Grund der Kenntnis von Anlagen sehr genau abschätzen kann welchen Aufwand man hat. Hier werden nun über den Preis zum Teil nicht vergleichbare Angebote über einen Kamm geschert.

Bei den meisten Anfragen aus diesen Bereichen, gerade Umbau usw. gibt es nie ein richtiges Pflichtenheft, da dazu die Erstellung mehr kosten würde als der Auftrag Wert ist..

Mein Erfahrung ist, das zunehmend nur noch der Einkauf über den Preis entscheidet, auch wenn die komplette eigene Mannschaft dagegen ist .
Ich hab einen Kunden, da war S7 usw Vorschrift. Der Einkauf hat trotz energischer Einwände bei einem Franzosen gekauft , der eine eigene SPS einsetzt. Jetzt kann die Anlage kaum ohne die Franzosen erweitert werden, abgesehen davon das die Anlage nicht läuft.
Aber prima der Einkauf hat Geld gespart.
Und ich habe verdient, denn die hauseigenen Programmierer sind seit dem nur noch an den Anlagen dran um die am laufen zu halten, also kriege ich die Aufträge um die anderen Maschinen zu ändern.


----------



## peter(R) (21 Mai 2011)

@ bike

nein es wird nicht auf "die" Kunden eingeprügelt. Von denen lebe ich schliesslich. 
Es wird eine ganz "spezielle" Sorte von Kunden kritisiert die der Meinung ist man solle doch froh sein Arbeit zu haben und nicht so unverschämt sein auch noch Geld dafür zu wollen.
Mit praktisch allen meinen jetzigen Kunden kann ich darüber reden warum etwas so und soviel Geld kostet und was genau und warum ich etwas genau so und nicht anders gemacht habe. Allerdings habe ich auch das Glück, dass fast alle Ahnung haben von dem was sie wollen und nicht reine "Papierquäler" sind. 

peter(R)


----------



## Voxe (21 Mai 2011)

*die besten*

Hallo zusammen, coole Diskussion.

Doch die aller besten sind die, die einen Auftrag spezifizieren, dann fragen warum etwas so ist und nicht anders.

Bei der Antwort, Sie haben das doch so spezifiziert , hört man sich an, das hätten sie uns doch sagen müssen*ROFL*.

Gruß


----------



## peter(R) (21 Mai 2011)

@ voxe
das kommt jetzt ein bischen darauf an. Als Anbieter frage ich meinen Kunden durchaus bei Sachen die mir nicht klar sind warum er etwas so will bzw. ob das so Sinn macht. Allerdings arbeite ich auch schon sehr lange mit diesen Produktionslinien und da ist man dann auch als Berater gefragt.

peter(R)


----------



## Voxe (21 Mai 2011)

*gruebel*

Ja, du hast Recht.

Ich bin nur Angestellter, und wir haben die Spezifikationen vorher kritisiert, bzw. darauf hingewiesen oder angesprochen und begründet.

Aber manche Projekte laufen über 6 Monate. Da können die Besten schon ihre damalige Meinung vergessen.

Ich bin voll deiner Meinung, das man als Fachmann auch berät. Du kennst doch bestimmt den Satz: Aber ich will das so.

Wenn man sagt, der Kunde hat seinen Grund, also wird es so. Und dann ...

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich diese Diskussion seltsam.
> Es wird auf die Kunden eingeprügelt, weil die versuchen Geld zu sparen.
> Was machen wir? Ich denke jeder schaut wenn er oder sie einkaufen auf den Preis und nehmen das Produkt, das preiswerter ist.
> 
> ...


 
Es wird ja im Endeffekt kein Geld gespart. Wie die Erfahrungsberichte hier belegen können die Folgekosten teilweise richtig in die Höhe gehen. 

Der Umbau einer Anlage ist auch nicht mit einer Alltagselektronik zu vergleichen. 

Was mich halt an dieser Sache nervt ist das es NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um den Preis geht. Die Vergangenheit (Erfahrung) und die bisherige Zusammenarbeit bleibt völlig unbewertet. 

Aber wie gesagt : sollen sie glücklich mit dem neuen Lieferanten werden.


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

folgenden Fall habe ich aber auch schon mal erlebt:

Langjähriger Lieferant, er kennt uns, wir kennen ihn. 

Neues Angebot, Preis jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Wir haben Gott sei Dank ein gutes Lastenhheft, also
vergleichen wir nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.

Ich rufe einen Techniker der Firma an, der sagt: "Ich weiß auch
nicht, was den Verkäufer reitet."

Auftrag geht an andere Firma und wird wunderbar abgewickelt.

Andererseits:

Unser Einkauf will einer Autokranfirma am Telefon noch den Preis diktieren.
Der legt den Hörer auf und wir haben dann Mühe, zum Anlagenanlieferungstag noch Ersatz zu finden.

Wir haben auch schon mal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen und sind auf die Schnauze gefallen.

Auch schon erlebt:

Maschinenlieferant geht während des Aufbaus und vor der Inbetriebnahme pleite. Die besten Leute hatten eh schon gekündigt...

Gruß
Tommi

PS: mit der erstgenannten Firma arbeiten wir wieder zusammen, die haben immer gute Arbeit gemacht und mittlerweile passt auch der Preis wieder

Stichwort: Abwehrangebot


----------



## bike (21 Mai 2011)

Geld wird vermutlich zunächst gespart.
Die späteren Kosten kommen aus einem anderen Top und daher hat der Schreibtischtäter Geld gespart bei dem Projekt.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass leider viele denken ein Preis ist eine unverbindliche Empfehlung.
Man ja handeln wie auf dem türkischen Basar.
Aber diese Mentalität kommt zum Teil davon, dass suggeriert wird, jeder Preis ist verhandelbar.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> folgenden Fall habe ich aber auch schon mal erlebt:
> 
> ...


 

Das will hier niemand hören ROFLMAO:


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das will hier niemand hören ROFLMAO:


 
das habe ich mir extra bis heute verkniffen... ROFLMAO:


----------



## peter(R) (21 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Auftrag geht an andere Firma und wird wunderbar abgewickelt.



Warum auch nicht. Ich würde nie glauben, dass ich der alleineseligmachende 
- Programmierer, modifizierer, modernisierer inbetriebnehmer und was es sonst noch alles gibt - bin. Ich koche auch nur mit wasser. Allerdings halte ich mir zugute, dass ich schon oft gekocht habe und daher ganz schön viel erfahrung habe.

peter(R)


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich diese Diskussion seltsam.
> Es wird auf die Kunden eingeprügelt, weil die versuchen Geld zu sparen.
> Was machen wir? Ich denke jeder schaut wenn er oder sie einkaufen auf den Preis und nehmen das Produkt, das preiswerter ist.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht, ich kaufe Apple, das hat sicher nichts mit best Price zu tun und genau so mache ich es auch bei anderen Dingen, die Leistung zählt!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist bei Elektronik, die wird im Fachgeschäft nachgefragt, nach Leistung und Besonderheiten, und im Internet gekauft.


 
Da kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich kaufe eigentlich nur in Fachgeschäften,
am liebsten beim Krauter um die Ecke. Bei den weiß ich das ich ihn auch 
Sonntags anrufen kann wenn meine Sat-Antenne am Baum sich ver-
stellt hat, im Blöd Markt ist keiner da der ans Telefon geht.


----------



## Falcon4 (22 Mai 2011)

Ich finde das schlimme an der Thematik das der Einkauf nur am "erspartem" Preis gemessen wird.Die Folgekosten zu der "Ersparniss" werden selten(meist nie) in betracht gezogen und auch nicht der Aufwand von Einkauf bzw. Konstruktion, Fertigung, Inbetriebnahme etc. pp.
Zumindest erlebe/höre ich das so in/von den meisten Industriefirmen in den letzten JAhren so. Wo es sehr gut klappt ist der "kleine" Handwerksbetrieb, meist Familiengeführt oder sehr ans Unternehmen gebundene Gesellschafter.
Wir kämüfen zur Zeit mit unserem Einkauf bei einen bewährten STeckverbinder Hersteller als Lieferanten zu bleiben, aber da sich nach ich sagmal ca. 300 produzierten Fahrzeugen der "neue" Lieferant günstiger ist.... Naja was alles dahinter steckt mit umkonstruktion, Fertigungsumstellung, Prüfanweisungen etc. wird nicht drauf eingegangen last die Zahlen(aber nur die des EInkaufs) sprechen juchu.


----------



## Falcon4 (22 Mai 2011)

Auch ein tolles Beispiel, bei uns im HAus war ein Schutzschlauchhersteller und hatte vormittags einen TErmin beim Einkauf, nachmittags durfte ich mit den beiden ein bißchen plauschen. Ja wir haben dem Einkauf eine halb vorgefertigte Baugruppe vorgestellt(arbeitsersparniss von ca 2-5min., Preis ist der gleiche wie bei den Einzelteilen)
Da sagt der Einkauf um wieviel ist das den guenstiger? Ich brauche ja gute Argumente warum das vorbereitete Bauteil kaufen soll...
Der Einkauf braucht nicht über den Tellerrand schauen, das ist mein Resumee aus solchen anekdoten...
Ich hätte auf meinen PAuker hören sollen und LAtein Leherer werden sollen, an dem FAch ändert sich ausser den Schülern nicht so viel(leider scheitert dies an meinen fehlenden Latein Kenntnissen und einer Ausbildung zum Lehrkörper)


----------



## fliegender holländer (22 Mai 2011)

*Völlig richtig!!*



Falcon4 schrieb:


> Ich finde das schlimme an der Thematik das der Einkauf nur am "erspartem" Preis gemessen wird.Die Folgekosten zu der "Ersparniss" werden selten(meist nie) in betracht gezogen und auch nicht der Aufwand von Einkauf bzw. Konstruktion, Fertigung, Inbetriebnahme etc. pp.
> Zumindest erlebe/höre ich das so in/von den meisten Industriefirmen in den letzten JAhren so. Wo es sehr gut klappt ist der "kleine" Handwerksbetrieb, meist Familiengeführt oder sehr ans Unternehmen gebundene Gesellschafter.
> Wir kämüfen zur Zeit mit unserem Einkauf bei einen bewährten STeckverbinder Hersteller als Lieferanten zu bleiben, aber da sich nach ich sagmal ca. 300 produzierten Fahrzeugen der "neue" Lieferant günstiger ist.... Naja was alles dahinter steckt mit umkonstruktion, Fertigungsumstellung, Prüfanweisungen etc. wird nicht drauf eingegangen last die Zahlen(aber nur die des EInkaufs) sprechen juchu.



Leider hast du als kleiner Mann in einen Riesenkonzern ( der momentan wohl ziemlich viel Schulden hat und deswegen das Tafelsilber verschelbelt, aber ich nenne mal keine Namen , dich überhaupt gegen diese Art von Geschäftemacherei zu wehren. Ich rege mich auf weil eine Steuerung kein Siemens ist, beschwerde mich darüber und die fahren konsquent auf ihre Schiene weiter. Die Nachfolgekosten erscheinen gar nicht in ihre (wahrscheinlich power point )presentation.
Und jammern das der Zug entgleist.
Wenn die so logisch denken könnten wie wir es müssen, das wäre schön.


----------



## repök (22 Mai 2011)

*quartals-denke*

für mich liegt da viel im qurtalsdenken. wenn ich sehe, wie und wo überall gespart wird, wird mir schlecht. auf die folgen wird da nicht geschaut, weil in diesem quartal siehts ja gut aus. 
solange nur in 3-monats-abschnitten gerechnet wird, wird sich das wohl nie ändern.


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2011)

repök schrieb:


> für mich liegt da viel im qurtalsdenken. wenn ich sehe, wie und wo überall gespart wird, wird mir schlecht. auf die folgen wird da nicht geschaut, weil in diesem quartal siehts ja gut aus.
> solange nur in 3-monats-abschnitten gerechnet wird, wird sich das wohl nie ändern.



Stimmt. Das Bauteil kostet 1 Cent weniger, aber verursacht 50Cent mehr Lohnkosten/verbautem Teil. Egal, das ist eine andere Kostenstelle.
So jetzt fällt nach einem halben Jahr auf, das die Produktion teuer wurde, was muss weg? Ja klar, das Personal mit den imensen Personalnebenkosten.....

Ende vom Lied, weniger Arbeitskräfte müssen in gleicher Zeit, wegen Materialkosteneinsparung, in gleicher Zeit sogar bei längerer Fertigungszeit auch noch mehr herstellen...
Erhöht zwar wegen Überlastung der Arbeitskraft zu höherem Krankenstand, aber der ist wiederrum auf die "Faulheit" des arbeitenden Pöpels abschiebbar...

Die Omi, die sich lange überlegen mußte etwas machen zu lassen, bezahlt direkt. Einer, der im Geld baden kann, der sucht erst Gründe weniger oder nicht bezahlen zu müssen, und wenn man mit ihm fertig ist, ist ein halbes Jahr min ins Land gegangen......
Also kurz um, alle nicht Produktiv mitarbeitenden Personen (Kaufmännische Zahlenjongleure) im Atlantik versenkt, dann ist die Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpft, und die Propheten der extremen Meeresspiegelerhöhung haben auch ein Erfolgserlebnis.

Bis auf Anwesenheit und gucken wie Kosten an der falschen Stelle einsparen, tun viele in dem Bereich eh nicht....


----------



## fliegender holländer (31 Mai 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Also kurz um, alle nicht Produktiv mitarbeitenden Personen (Kaufmännische Zahlenjongleure) im Atlantik versenkt, dann ist die Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpft, und die Propheten der extremen Meeresspiegelerhöhung haben auch ein Erfolgserlebnis.



Und dich hinterher beschwerden das meine Landsleute alle nach Deutschland flüchten weil sie nasse Füss kriegen, du Witzbold!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2011)

fliegender holländer schrieb:


> Und dich hinterher beschwerden das meine Landsleute alle nach Deutschland flüchten weil sie nasse Füss kriegen, du Witzbold!!!


 
bei dir steht doch Wohnort Sauerland oder bist du beim letzten Skiurlaub
in Willigen im Sauerlandstern versackt http://www.sauerland-stern-hotel.de/nl/urlaub/index.php


----------



## fliegender holländer (2 Juni 2011)

Wohnort und Geburtsort sind ja zwei verschiedene Sachen, ich wohne schon seit 1985 im schönen Sauerland am Biggesee, damit das Wasser mir nicht zu sehr fehlt!!!
Und bei der EM und WM bleibe ich Niederländer!

Ronald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2011)

fliegender holländer schrieb:


> Wohnort und Geburtsort sind ja zwei verschiedene Sachen, ich wohne schon seit 1985 im schönen Sauerland am Biggesee, damit das Wasser mir nicht zu sehr fehlt!!!
> Und bei der EM und WM bleibe ich Niederländer!
> 
> Ronald



Seit 1985, wie hast du es geschafft so lange illegal im Land zu bleiben ohne entdeckt zu werden


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2011)

*Rofl*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Seit 1985, wie hast du es geschafft so lange illegal im Land zu bleiben ohne entdeckt zu werden



Der fliegende Holländer war im Biggesee untergetaucht   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## fliegender holländer (4 Juni 2011)

Legal, illegal sch...egal. Zweitens glaub  ich als Entwicklungshelfer gibt es unbegrenztes bleiberecht, euer Pech!!!*ROFL*


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2011)

fliegender holländer schrieb:


> Legal, illegal sch...egal. Zweitens glaub  ich als Entwicklungshelfer gibt es unbegrenztes bleiberecht, euer Pech!!!*ROFL*



Was bitte kann ein K... hier entwickeln? *ROFL*


bike


----------



## Tommi (5 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich glaube, *jetzt* wäre der Moment für alle, wieder runterzukommen!!!



Gruß
Tommi

PS: Eigentlich ist das auch gar nicht das Thema...


----------

